# Bottle cages in the mid to later 80's?



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Who were some makers of bottle cages during that time period? Pics would also be helpful.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

REG, Cobra, OMAS, TA
Blackburn, Specialised,Cannondale(velcro holder)
Shimano & Campagnolo "aero" (integrated bottle & holders)


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

I was able to find NOS TA cages last year through some of the vintage dealers. They're the best looking ones out there IMO.


----------



## kman6234 (Jun 21, 2008)

Campagnolo made a water bottle called the "campagnolo biodynamica". My father had 2 of the water bottles from back in the day. However, he only had 1 cage and that was on his bike. So I had to track a cage down on ebay for my bike. It's a pretty cool retro looking water bottle.


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

ALE is another one. They made clips/straps and bottles as well.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Not sure of the exact year. Found these locally. Hardly inexpensive.










Found a shop in Tuscany this summer with quite a stash of these new in boxes. Bought most of them. Will fund my kids' college funds. Or a bike for their obsessive father.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks...Any links for shops that might have some?

The one I have for the Atala is an Omas and is a matte finish. I dunno how often these may come up on that auction site NOS.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

Kuma601 said:


> The one I have for the Atala is an Omas and is a matte finish. I dunno how often these may come up on that auction site NOS.


your O.M.A.S. cage was known as being one of the very lightest of the lightweight italian cages. they were rare-ish even back then and somewhat brittle & prone to breakage after a few years of use. 
Ebay? it could happen but.....


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Ciussi


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Over the years the OMAS plastic top guide has become brittle and split where the cage joins.  Thus begins my search...I'll look into the brands listed. Maybe the old shops in the area might have some strays.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

+1 on ALE and Elite cages. The Ciussi cage came in the late 80's early nineties. Very cool.

Takmanjapan


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Don't forget Specialized.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

takmanjapan said:


> The Ciussi cage came in the late 80's early nineties.




really? it's that old?


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Blackburn Pro Cage*










You cannot go past the Blackburn Pro Cage for a basic bidon cage and they only weigh 38 grams. These alloy cages designed by Jim Blackburn for competitive cyclists.

Was available in various colours:-
White/Black/Yellow/Red/Blue/etc, they usually had the red retaining lip, although some were other colours.

I have had the Blackburn Pro Cages (as per photo above) since 1988, still use them today - an oldie, but a goodie.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*2nd TA*

I have a set that I purchased in the mid-80's and have them on my Davidson adds the the classic look and they hold the bottle very securely too.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a couple of yellow trimmed Blackburn cages just like Steel is Real posted a picture of.

I'll be listing them on FleaBay next week, or shoot me a PM if you are interested.

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

caterham said:


> REG, Cobra, OMAS, TA
> Blackburn, Specialised,Cannondale(velcro holder)
> Shimano & Campagnolo "aero" (integrated bottle & holders)


I had forgotten about the velcro Cannondale bottles. They were pretty funny looking.

I don't think I would put one on my bike then or now, even if the era is correct.


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

I always liked the American Classic cages in that era. They still make them, though the current design isn't precisely the same.

http://www.bikepartsplace.com/discount/water-bottle-cage-racecage-silver/


----------



## cyclist51 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll second the vote on the Blackburn cages. Mid-80's that's all I used.
View attachment 179732


----------



## duvla (Feb 27, 2011)

I know that the thread is hundred years old, but does anyone still know the way how to get Campagnolo aero-bottle these dats?


----------



## Carabo (Dec 18, 2009)

Patience and scanning craigslist + ebay regularly


----------



## duvla (Feb 27, 2011)

Yap, looks like my future


----------



## duvla (Feb 27, 2011)

Plus it's going to be harder since I look for the smaller one which seems even rarer ;(


----------



## Carabo (Dec 18, 2009)

Actually, the smaller ones are easier to find. There's a couple of them on eBay right now. Just search for Aero Bottle.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

I had quite a few sets of the smaller ones (Campy Aero) up until a year ago.

There is a local shop with some. PM me if you would like the name.


----------

